# Light German Shepherd Color Progression?



## Shipley (Mar 22, 2015)

Does anyone on here know if Light sables get darker as they age like regular sables? Curious how my Beast's coat will progress. Pictures of Beast at 16 weeks. And anyone who has a Light sable, Please post pictures of your dogs. 
and any critiques are welcome.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

my puppie looks like yours. his fur went really dark then about 6 months he went right back to looking just like he did at 10 weeks,


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Huge ears :wub:


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

rambo really hasn't changed at all. the big change was between 11 and 13 weeks. now he's now a year and a few months and really hasn't changed.

11 weeks









13 weeks









little over a year.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Rambo looks huge as a pup


----------



## Shipley (Mar 22, 2015)

scarfish said:


> rambo really hasn't changed at all. the big change was between 11 and 13 weeks. now he's now a year and a few months and really hasn't changed.
> 
> 11 weeks
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that Beast really won't change much then. But that is fine. Rambo is a very good looking dog. :wild: Hoping Beast will get as big as Rambo.


----------

